Ask HN: One word answer – React or Vue? - eshlomo
======
collyw
Pointless question. Without context there is no reason for one over the other.

~~~
gus_massa
It would be better to make a poll instead of an infinite stream of one word
answers.

I agree that this is not a good idea. Without a technical justification for
each answer this is only a popularity contest.

~~~
eshlomo
Many of our decisions are simply yes / no and this one as well, the claim it
is much more then simple word is both right and wrong, right because there are
many factors to the answer, wrong because there is a single answer for
everyone. So just like: Hillary or Trump. PC or Mack. NY or SF. Internet
explorer or Chrome. Android or iOS. ... One word summerizes all your
understanding into a single decision to carry on. Its ok to ignore because you
lack the details as well.

~~~
davelnewton
There is _not_ a single answer for everyone; I promote both depending on
needs.

Hillary or Trump is different: there can be only one president.

PC/Mac: I run both because I need both.

NY/SF: Only reason I'm not bi-coastal is money.

IE/Chrome/FF/Safari: I use them all.

Android/iOS: I use both.

------
davman
React

------
jonkiddy
Vue.

------
Tade0
Vue.

